# LTE Toggle for Jelly Bean?



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone know of a 4G (LTE) toggle that's compatible with Jelly Bean? I tried the BAMF one for ICS, but the app failed to install after flashing the zip. Of course it's entirely possible I've messed up, but I wondered what everyone was using to toggle their LTE.

Sent from my Jelly Beaned Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Power control in the store. Puts all the toggles in the drop down like actual toggles. Pretty sweet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm I forgot about that one! I guess I never thought it worked with toggling LTE.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JeremySoftBeard (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm assuming you mean to toggle between 3G and 4G, right? Unfortunately Power Control doesn't do this yet. From my understanding it only toggles mobile data on/off. You can change the icon displayed by the widget to either an upload/download, 2G, 3G, or 4G symbol, but it's only an icon.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

The 4G toggle in SwitchPro Widget also doesn't work. When you tape it a message pops up that says "This feature does not support the current system version."


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya, the 4G toggle doesn't work in Power Controls, but the app can still get this done for you in another manner. The old LTE On/Off app written for the Tbolt works on several VZW LTE phones (including the GNex), and Power Controls will let you set a shortcut to any app as a "button" on the widget. The LTE On/Off app is just a shortcut to the phone info hidden settings menu, so you'll then have to scroll down and choose the network type. This method is worth it for me, though, since it saves a few taps, and places the shortcut on your widget in the notification shade.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Spaniard85 said:


> Ya, the 4G toggle doesn't work in Power Controls, but the app can still get this done for you in another manner. The old LTE On/Off app written for the Tbolt works on several VZW LTE phones (including the GNex), and Power Controls will let you set a shortcut to any app as a "button" on the widget. The LTE On/Off app is just a shortcut to the phone info hidden settings menu, so you'll then have to scroll down and choose the network type. This method is worth it for me, though, since it saves a few taps, and places the shortcut on your widget in the notification shade.


Notification Toggles will do this too. It has an LTE toggle built in (but it does the same thing - takes you to the menu).


----------



## chudly (Feb 29, 2012)

I tried Notification Toggles.

After I changed it to CDMA auto PRL I cannot change it back to CDMA_LTE/EVDO auto PRL ??!

How do I change it back?

Thanks


----------



## aiccucs (Jun 21, 2011)

chudly said:


> I tried Notification Toggles.
> 
> After I changed it to CDMA auto PRL I cannot change it back to CDMA_LTE/EVDO auto PRL ??!
> 
> ...


It should be GSM/CDMA auto (PRL)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chudly (Feb 29, 2012)

aiccucs said:


> It should be GSM/CDMA auto (PRL)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


even on the Verizon Galaxy Nexus?

Thanks

edit: I seem to have some issues getting a 4G signal though.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

get power control and instead of the 4 g icon get the use mobile data icon and when you click it takes you to network and switch from there
problem solved


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

chudly said:


> even on the Verizon Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> edit: I seem to have some issues getting a 4G signal though.


Yes, mine says the same thing. Works fine for me.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Spaniard85 said:


> Anyone know of a 4G (LTE) toggle that's compatible with Jelly Bean? I tried the BAMF one for ICS, but the app failed to install after flashing the zip. Of course it's entirely possible I've messed up, but I wondered what everyone was using to toggle their LTE.
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Beaned Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Download BAMF's LTE toggle. Don't flash. It's an apk file. Copy to /System/app. Make sure permissions are set to read-write. Install the apk. Put widget on homescreen as usual. Tada! 4g toggle widget. I do this after every rom update.

Here is a link to my dropbox file:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2813676/LTEWidget.apk

Edit: Oh, dang! Posted this in the wrong forum! Oh well, it applies here too!

..... Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah the post above mite work. Unfortunately the only true 4g toggle I've seen was built in to skyraider for the tbolt. But ive given vzw my first born for lte so I'm going to use it. For me it's 4g or no data at all.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Yeah the post above mite work. Unfortunately the only true 4g toggle I've seen was built in to skyraider for the tbolt. But ive given vzw my first born for lte so I'm going to use it. For me it's 4g or no data at all.
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


CM10, AOKP, and other ROMs have working LTE toggles in the notification pull down.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Yeah the post above mite work. Unfortunately the only true 4g toggle I've seen was built in to skyraider for the tbolt. But ive given vzw my first born for lte so I'm going to use it. For me it's 4g or no data at all.
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


Yes, the post above DOES work! Not sure what you mean by a "true 4g toggle". If by that you mean a toggle that actually toggles 4g/3g, then this BAMF toggle does just that! It doesn't take you to a Settings page.

BTW, 4g will suck the life out of your battery if you are anywhere w/o 4g. I live in a 4g saturated area, but still get into many situations where it just can't pick up the signal. Some buildings, etc. My battery life improved dramatically once I "toggled" it off. I toggle it on when I need it. Haven't noticed a difference at all in most situations.

..... Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

GadgetGirl said:


> Yes, the post above DOES work! Not sure what you mean by a "true 4g toggle". If by that you mean a toggle that actually toggles 4g/3g, then this BAMF toggle does just that! It doesn't take you to a Settings page.
> 
> BTW, 4g will suck the life out of your battery if you are anywhere w/o 4g. I live in a 4g saturated area, but still get into many situations where it just can't pick up the signal. Some buildings, etc. My battery life improved dramatically once I "toggled" it off. I toggle it on when I need it. Haven't noticed a difference at all in most situations.
> 
> ..... Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


 yes ma'am you are correct but I have my battery situation taken care of. I have pretty strong 4g everywhere I go so as I stated its 4g or no data at all. I'm all or nothing babe.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

What about 4G only? This does not work on jellybean.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

rooted said:


> What about 4G only? This does not work on jellybean.


Since it would break your ability to send texts and make/receive calls it's unlikely it's high on anyone's to-do list.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rooted said:


> What about 4G only? This does not work on jellybean.


As already mentioned above, 4g only will shut off your cdma 1x voice/sms connection. You can already shut it off through the #*#*INFO#*#* menu, but it's silly to do it.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> As already mentioned above, 4g only will shut off your cdma 1x voice/sms connection. You can already shut it off through the #*#*INFO#*#* menu, but it's silly to do it.


I missed that post, that would be silly.


----------



## zidave (Sep 25, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> CM10, AOKP, and other ROMs have working LTE toggles in the notification pull down.


^ This!

I love being able to turn LTE off....it is a friggin' battery hog!


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

zidave said:


> ^ This!
> 
> I love being able to turn LTE off....it is a friggin' battery hog!


+1


----------

